# My first batch of babies



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Here are some pics to show off my first babies.

ok i have 6 baby mice, 5 females and 1 male at the moment.

2 females like this



tehy are satin, argente rump whites i think

2 females like this



these are normal coats, compared with the one above far duller. argente again

and here is my male he is a chocolate satin rump white i think.. excuse being such a newb



and of the line on his back



let me know what you think


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

What are the unders like? They are harder to get right than the top lines.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

the females are all broken/wobbly lines as you can see they are not the best.

the male as spot on as his top,

they were sold to me as champagne, but i'm sure they are argente as they are too dark for champagne


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Where did you get them? If you can get better photos I can tell you what colour they are. Argente has a blue undercolour.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

got them here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s/453659-satin-rumpwhite-mice-manchester.html, i think dani is a member on here too

they don't have bluey under so i guess they are champagnes, they are the colour you see on the pics underneath as well.

click on the pic to get a bigger version, if you haven't already, but my camera isn't great either.

I think i'd have to pop them to a show to let someone see also.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

definately not argente,

must be champagne, but very dark


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

They are champagne. The girl you got them from had some rumpwhites from me a while back


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

ahh cool, nice to know

so i have

2 satin RW champagne females
2 RW campagne females
1 chocolate RW female
1 chocolate RW male

sorted.

so i have some of your line then!

at least i know a bit more where they came from.

my first litter will be the chocolate RW female and male

i need to find some other male influence tho!

any recommendations for what to breed with them


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

really like your website Cait, read it a few times without knowing it was yours!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I suppose the first question is - what colour are you going to show? Showing any marked mouse means lots of animals. Champagne is genetically pink eyed chocolate, which is why Danielle produced both colours. I'd recommend against the satins if they are going to be shown, as they would have to be shown in the satin section and would be competing against large typy pale selfs.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

chocolate rump whites i think then.

hoping to get a self colour to breed as well.

I'm just going to take it very slow and get to a couple of shows this year and see what its all about as well as learn as much as i can.

I have loads of space so numbers won't be a problem.

really appreciate your help thank you.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

So exciting to have more rumpwhite breeders around. I'll look forward to seeing your mice at shows, if i ever make it to another one.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks

I'll see how i go


----------

